# Magnetic boots-how long?



## charlie55 (21 February 2011)

How long do you use them for each day? Will it hurt to leave them on over night? x


----------



## Kelpie (21 February 2011)

I've been leaving my boy's on overnight for a good few months now and, well, I don't know if it's that or the 101 other things I've tried to help with his soundness but he's looking sounder!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Tr0uble (21 February 2011)

Start off slowly and build up the time, but yesh I now leave my boy's magnetc os overnight.


----------



## Befney3 (21 February 2011)

Most people I know leave them on overnight. I try & leave Chillis on for a few hours only tho 'cos they seem to heat his legs up quite a bit.


----------



## charlie55 (21 February 2011)

Brillient, when he was on box rest it was easy but now hes back out its become tricky to give him a decent amount of time with them on. What do you guys do nows its yucky in the fields? Do you not bother with them if there legs are wet?


----------



## caramel (21 February 2011)

I put mine on overnight, removing them during the day. If legs are wet then he doesn't wear them. I put them on just before I leave for the night.


----------



## Escada2004 (21 February 2011)

Which ones do your guys use? My mare has hock arthritis and ive been using my friends and putting one on each hock but want to get my own and dont want to spend money on ones that arnt that great!


----------



## charlie55 (22 February 2011)

Ive got the premier equine ones and there fab, never slip etc x


----------



## Squeak (23 February 2011)

Have you thought of getting magentic bands instead of boots?  The only reason the magnetic boots can't be left on all the time is because they heat the legs up, which bands dont do so you can leave bands on all the time even when they are turned out.  I use them on my horse and they never come off even when he is ridden.  I think this is a link to the ones that I have:

http://www.magnetic.uk.com/animal.shtml


----------



## Chloe_GHE (23 February 2011)

my physio told me not to use any magnets for over 2 hours , boots or rugs


----------



## Escada2004 (23 February 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			my physio told me not to use any magnets for over 2 hours , boots or rugs
		
Click to expand...

I've been told that to, but others say work it up slowly. People where them 24/7 so its all a little confusing to me! Do the bands work as well as the boots and if its for a Hock where would the band go?


----------

